# Stove Heat Settings



## rpgaction (Jul 20, 2007)

My stove, like most I've seen, has settings from LOW, 1-10, and HIGH. Is there a standardized heat in degrees that each of these settings produces, or does it vary from stove to stove?

If it is at least partially standardized, does anybody have any sort of corresponding list for the number and the heat in degrees produced?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Temperature and heat are not precisely the same thing. 

BTUs and KCalories are measurements for how fast/slow something can heat a particular volume of water a by 1 degree F and C respectively. (not exactly that, but this makes a clearer explanation in this case I think)

For a gas burner, the gas burns at a fairly constant temp regardless of the size of the flame. What changes is the amount of available energy (heat) to change the temperature of the item being cooked. 

Electric elements are similar though their temp fluctuates more as they are cycled on and off at rates that correspond to the burner setting.

The temp at the cooking surface of the pan is affected by how fast the material transmits heat through itself, how fast it can radiate heat away from the surface and so on so even if a burner temp were meaningful, the pan and the ambient surroundings would have a different temperature in most cases.

Phil


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Simple answer to all your questions:

NO!


----------



## rpgaction (Jul 20, 2007)

Okay, then. Thanks for clearing that up.

A follow-up question, if I may: if I am to simmer something, about what setting would that be on a standard stove? Would the lowest possible one be too low?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Question: are you outside of the US? The heat settings mean different things depending on where you are....

If you don't have the instruction book for your model of stove, try Googling the company and see if they have the documentation online or can help you out in an e-mail or by phone.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll try to be a bit more instructive in this answer (though I had hoped that the uncomplicated nature of my original answer would speak volumes).

There are no standard heat settings on stoves. (Heck, even ovens are rarely accurate or stable!) That's why it is so important for a cook to pay attention to what is happening in the pan. You want a simmer? Turn the heat down. Still cooking too hot (either by seeing too many bubbles too frequently or using a thermometer or any other sense)? Turn it down more. Still too hot? Take the pan half way off the burner on its lowest setting and stir.

Even if stoves did put out consistent heat at certain settings, the food would STILL cook differently, depending upon pan material, design and size, as well as the amount and viscosity, etc. of the food in the pan.

My best advice is to not worry about following the heat settings of any recipe. Instead, pay real close attention to what is supposed to be happening to the food at that point and ensure that that is what happens.

Does this answer your question better?


----------

